# Can't wait for Cycle Oregon



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

For those that haven't read my old thread in the Pacific Northwest regional forum, I'll be volunteering for a shift at the Grants Pass Chamber of Commerce tent. I'll be there on Thor's day (Thursday to non-Scandinavians :wink: ), September 17 from 4 to 6 pm.

When we volunteered, the coordinator asked if I would be bringing Merry (the Pom part of PomPilot). Well, since we live across the street from Riverside Park, she will make an appearance. Be sure to come on over and say hi. I'll have a bike with me of course, and it'll probably have a flag on it. So look for us (supposedly near the lower pavilion).


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I didn't realize the "Pilot" part or your name was for U of P (nice flag-wish I had one of those). I "studied" there 1967-68. Played bass trombone in the jazz band before getting tangled up in military matters common to that era.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Then why didn't I see you at reunion weekend in June (or last even yea)r?  Class of 1982 here.:thumbsup:


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Just found out at work, that I have to be on duty at the time I had volunteered for. :mad2: 

Looks like Monday morning, I'll check with the coordinator at the chamber of commerce and see if I can get an early Friday shift instead. (I normally have Wednesdays and Thursdays off). Darned this short-staffing. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

PomPilot said:


> Just found out at work, that I have to be on duty at the time I had volunteered for. :mad2:
> 
> Looks like Monday morning, I'll check with the coordinator at the chamber of commerce and see if I can get an early Friday shift instead. (I normally have Wednesdays and Thursdays off). Darned this short-staffing. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


Don't complain, at least you are working, unlike a lot of us who are in the trades. It does make for lots of time to ride the bike, though..being gainfully unemployed.
Don Hanson


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Stop by Cycle Oregon Rider Services to say hello. There will be two Marks volunteering there, but just one from RBR.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Three Marks if I'm there. But only one of us will be about three weeks short of his 50th birthday.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Well, it's official. I won't be a volunteer with the Chamber of Commerce thanks to having to cover for a cow-irker's vacation. However, I *will* go across the street and look up PdxMark at rider services sometime during the two days. You will recognize by my Pom, and the bike(s). :wink: Just holler when you see me if I don't track you down first.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> Well, it's official. I won't be a volunteer with the Chamber of Commerce thanks to having to cover for a cow-irker's vacation. However, I *will* go across the street and look up PdxMark at rider services sometime during the two days. You will recognize by my Pom, and the bike(s). :wink: Just holler when you see me if I don't track you down first.


I'll be looking forward to it. We leave this afternoon to get ready for the check-in. The set-up of the 8 sag vans was beginning this morning at the CO office when I stopped by. (Rent a standard 14 passenger Ford van, install a pre-assembled many-bike rack on top, including ladder down the side of the van and platform to walk around on top of the van, install HAM radio set-up, install in the back shelfs pre-loaded with supplies - repeat.)


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

PdxMark said:


> ... The set-up of the 8 sag vans was beginning this morning at the CO office when I stopped by. (Rent a standard 14 passenger Ford van, install a pre-assembled many-bike rack on top, including ladder down the side of the van and platform to walk around on top of the van, install HAM radio set-up, install in the back shelfs pre-loaded with supplies - repeat.)


Don't you mean repeat X 7? :wink:


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Well, C.O. has come and gone. I never did catch up with PdxMark, but Lois, Babe, and the other ladies at rider services may have shared their photos on my little Merry and I with him.  And everyone that we met who was with Cycle Oregon were great neighbors for the two nights they were next door. By noon on Saturday there was very little evidence that 2,100 plus people had even been there. I haven't seen Boy Scout encampments clear out so well, so fast. If you folks want to come back, you have my support.

I had posted some photos of the campsite on my FaceBook page, and old high school friends came out of the woodwork to comment. And a couple would like to do the shorter weekend version. :thumbsup: So, when is the 2010 Cycle Oregon _weekend_?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> Well, C.O. has come and gone. I never did catch up with PdxMark, but Lois, Babe, and the other ladies at rider services may have shared their photos on my little Merry and I with him.  And everyone that we met who was with Cycle Oregon were great neighbors for the two nights they were next door. By noon on Saturday there was very little evidence that 2,100 plus people had even been there. I haven't seen Boy Scout encampments clear out so well, so fast. If you folks want to come back, you have my support.


I'm sorry I missed you PomP. When did you stop by? I'm almost always on duty during CO, but I'm often running about for various reasons. I've volunteered with Lois and Babe for a few years. They & the other CO volunteers are a great group of people to get to know over the years.

Your community gave us a great welcome and Riverside Park is gorgeous. Are you on Park or Vista?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

'We" came by about 11:00 and 1:15 both days.

And I live on Vista, my driveway was the one with the brick pillars, across from the shower trailer..

Even though you missed us, the photographer from the local paper didn't. From The Daily Courier's Cycle Oregon gallery.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> 'We" came by about 11:00 and 1:15 both days.
> 
> And I live on Vista, my driveway was the one with the brick pillars, across from the shower trailer.. Even though you missed us, the photographer from the local paper didn't.


Ohh. I was in the trailer when you stopped by one time. I was impressed with your dog's helmet, which I think I heard you say was carved from a whiffle ball?

I met one of your neighbors, Fran. She stopped by to say that one of our trucks had broken a couple (smallish) limbs on her tree. We took a sag van over, a site team guy climbed up and trimmed off the broken limbs. Cycle Oregon Arbor Service...


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

One other person I forgot was 'T-Bone'. One of the biggest smiles around at the time. Heck, your whole crew rocked.  

Yeah, Merry's helmet started off as a plastic wiffle ball. Cut it in half on the seam, insert a piece of Styrofoam ball, and attach elastic for the straps. End by giving it a 'visor' of craft foam and you have yourself head wear for a small pooch.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> One other person I forgot was 'T-Bone'. One of the biggest smiles around at the time. Heck, your whole crew rocked.


Thanks! Did you hear how T-Bone got his name? He was a rider last year who hit a cow broadside during a descent. It messed up himself, his bike, and the cow, to varying degrees. His friends on the ride nicknamed him T-Bone as a result, and he came back as a rider services volunteer after the good time he had handing out chocolate milk at the finish in the days after his crash.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

So _that'ts_ the story behind the nickname. I had assumed it had to do with either an accident or somehow involving a steak, not an accident with 'steak on the hoof'. :blush2: So does his bike have a holstein paint job yet?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> So _that'ts_ the story behind the nickname. I had assumed it had to do with either an accident or somehow involving a steak, not an accident with 'steak on the hoof'. :blush2: So does his bike have a holstein paint job yet?


No paint job, but the cow hair stuck in his brifters at the time was interesting...


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

PdxMark said:


> No paint job, but the cow hair stuck in his brifters at the time was interesting...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

